# Prospects



## terryl965 (May 17, 2006)

What is your way of telling people that come in about classes, how the school is managed and what to expect from you and the school in general?
Terry


----------



## DavidCC (May 17, 2006)

We encourage them to participate in a class.  If they are too shy to do that, we invite them to watch.  Many who decide to watch get up off the chair and join in half-way through the class.

After class we sit down with them and discuss the basics: how it is taught, what we are trying to accomplish, how we do testing and promotions, how the contracts work, etc.  Answer all questions.  Invite them to talk to any of the students. Then ask them to sign up.

-D


----------

